# Vib~x Sucks!!!!



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

The Pearson VIB~X system sucks virtually all the vibration from your bow.


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

At first I thought you were dissing Pearson. I was prepared to rip you a new one . The vib-x is great. You can really tell the difference when you shoot a non vib-x bow and then shoot one with the vib-x. Virtually no hand shock. Pearson rocks!!


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Nice Twist.


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Pearson Web Page*

BenPearson.com


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

smart concept and a great webpage


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

whew!!
you sure tricked me with the title of your post!
I've been saving for a Freedom Pro in flag camo and almost choked when I saw this. I have never held or shot a Pearson bow but I want a Freedom Pro, it will be the first bow I've ever bought sight unseen.


----------



## hillbilly (May 18, 2003)

You will love the Freedom. One of the BEST bows on the market. Hands down


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

ridgerunner, you have a PM.


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm shooting both the 38 special and the freedom for hunting ;your right about the vib-x, it's outstanding.When you get your bow make sure you get the stomper stabilizer offered by 
Pearson to enhance the vib-x system.It matches the bow perfectly in diameter size and looks.


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*pearson bows*

I have shot the freedom and I did like it ,but I think the pro might be a little more forgiving . I may wind up with one if I can afford one! revj


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Freedom Pro*

I shot both the Freedom Pro and the 38" Special last year.

Great bows, low hand shock.

I heard from my buddy that their not offering the Freedom in 04.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

*evansarchery*

PM'd ya


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

They are not making the Freedom Pro in 2004, but the Freedom will still be in the line-up. If I were you, I would keep an eye on Pearson this year. Word is that the new bows are even better than last year....


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Do you know why Pearson DC'd the Freedom Pro?


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

Lack of sales, the bow shoots great, but the general public wanted lighter, faster, and shorter. It is a shame, the Freedom Pro is an excellent bow.


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Great to hear you like it...


----------



## RandD (Dec 17, 2003)

*New Vib~X*

The same system with a new look.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

I also thought you were dissing the system. I'm still not sure that is where I would like the vibes to be dissipated, but it works. On the 38 special I had, even a little cheap solid stabilizer from my son's bow would make a big difference when installed into the Vib-X system. On any other bow, it would only have added a bit of weight.


----------



## Willieboy (Sep 3, 2003)

I have a Pearson Hunter Classic. I bought it in the mid-eighties. It was and is a fine bow.

Why do you suppose Pearson gets so little play on these and other forums?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Pearson doesn't spend a ton of money on advertising. And their quality and bow selection has just been highly upgraded in the last few years, so their equipment is not widely used. From using bows with the VIBX system I believe it is one of the most effective vibration reduction innovations to come along in a lot of years. For me to say that is something. I've seen a lot of stuff come and go in archery over the last 30+ years. There have been a lot of gimmicks and new ones every day. There just isn't a whole lot lights a fire under my *** anymore. Seems like most companies are just putting out "more of the same". The VIBX is not one of them.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

My Freedom Pro came in last night and that Vib~X is definitely the most effective riser based vibration reduction system I've ever shot! 
I didn't have time to fully set up the bow but I did put a rest and string loop on it. I only shot a few arrows last night but it was enough to get an idea of how cool the Vib~X can be. I'll finish seting it up and paper tune it tonight. I know it will group well based on the goup it shot last night.

While only 37 1/2 inches A to A this bow looks and feels much more substantial ( read heavy) than most in its class. The freedom Pro isn't a hunting bow so a little extra weight doesn't bother me, in fact the weight adds to its stability. The roller bearings in both the idler wheel and the cam make for a super smooth draw.

The fit and finish on this bow are awesome. It looks like the riser is film dipped? not sure but the colors are super rich, almost like automotive paint, with a thick clear coat. The limbs have a cool beep blue/metal flake finish that changes color slightly in different light.

So far the only thing I would like to have seen is a rounding of the risers grip in the palm area so the bow could be shot w/out the wooden grip.

I'm totaly impressed with this bow so far and can't wait to get it up and running. 


*Thanks Evansarchery for the killer deal!*


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Ridgerunner, are you aware that you can buy the wooden sideplates to replace the grip? They are connected by a strip of suede leather that wraps around the back of the riser. Makes the grip feel totally different.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks bfisher 
I wasn't aware of that, I'll definitely check it out right now. Man there is just no limit to the cool stuff you can learn from the great people on this site!!

thanks again
Mark


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*Leftover*

So you got an 03 leftover new?

That's cool.

Good Luck.


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

Ridgerunner,

If you need a 2 piece grip PM me and I'll see what I can do for you. I am glad you like it!!


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Pearson Predator*

I have a brand new Pearson Predator with the Vib-x for sale. 

Will take $350 for it shipped if anyone is interested

Thanks

ttt


----------



## Ebutler79 (Jan 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*Pearson Freedom Pro*

I bought a Pearson Freedom Pro in the fall. I have it set for 70# at 30" DL. It has the String leaches on all cables and string. It has the Pearson packaged Stabilizer and of course the Vib-X. I can honestly state that the arrow hitting my target makes more noise than the actual shot. It is so easy and smooth that I didn't feel it was actually set at 70#. I also bought the Buzz Buster and do not recommend it as it has some design flaws. It did not work with the Muzzy ZE rest and also keept coming loose. It does work but did not produce any more speed as claimed. I removed it and tried on another bow but it didn't work on short Brace Height bows. The cable guard slide impact the Buzz Buster and a longer cable guard does not work as the string sets the position of the Buzz buster. If they cust a deeped offset to let the cable guide clear the Buzz buster and knurl the inside of the clamp or coat with an anti-slip coating it would work a lot betted. When it did work it definitely removed whatever vibration was left in the system. Now the Chronograph showed only 270 FPS with my 5575 GT's with 100 gr tips and either vanes,feathers or Turbo nocks. Really don't need more speed but kind of a fun thing to see how much closer to the 300+ factory speed I can get. Once I got used to shooting it I was happy with the groups I was seeing from 30-40 yards. I plan on installing Winners Choice strings and doing a little Teflon lubing of the moving parts to see how much more speed I can eek out of it. Oh yea I bagged 6 squirrels with it so far and one was from 22 yard according to my rangefinder.


----------

